# Lakeshore Delivery Delay



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Spent the last two days driving to Lakeshore RV today to pick up Outback 250rs, only to arrive and found out that the factory shut down for 2 days "a week and a half ago" delaying delivery of many units. Factory told Lakeshore, but I guess my salesperson felt no need to tell us before we sat out on a 1200 mile trip. Unit was to arrive at Lakeshore last Friday, but now it wont arrive till this Wednesday. The factory shut-down was due to excessive heat in the area. So we are here just hang'in out till Wednesday evening when they say it will be at Lakeshore. Still excited about our new TT, but comes with a bit of anxious waiting/delay. I trust the PDI will go smooth.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow. Seems like that would have been an important thing to relay. Maybe they can make good with some "extras"...and help pay for your hotel room.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Justman said:


> Wow. Seems like that would have been an important thing to relay. Maybe they can make good with some "extras"...and help pay for your hotel room.


They've offered to put us up in one of their loaner TT's tomorrow nite to avoid hotel costs, which is OK I suppose. Extra meals for two is not cheap, and yes, we will see what else they can do. I can deal with delays, but just dropping the ball on common courtesy to communicate like that is unacceptable. I know I've been simi-vocal about my disappointment with my sales persons lack of communication over the last month or so. Stay tuned.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

1200 miles!! Not letting you know about the delivery delay is totally unacceptable. They owe you.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

but not know it was there before you left home is a problem also. when marci told me ours was there we took off as soon as we could.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your situation. Would you care to share with us who your sales person is? Keep in mind that although it is expected to arrive on Wednesday, the dealer will still have to go over it to do their dealer prep stuff. Hopefully they will receive the unit first thing in the morning and they will be able to put everyone on it right away so that you can be off by Wednesday evening. What direction will you be heading when head for home?


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. Would you care to share with us who your sales person is? Keep in mind that although it is expected to arrive on Wednesday, the dealer will still have to go over it to do their dealer prep stuff. Hopefully they will receive the unit first thing in the morning and they will be able to put everyone on it right away so that you can be off by Wednesday evening. What direction will you be heading when head for home?


I'm going to withhold additional comments on this purchase until we settle up and take delivery. I trust all will be worked out to our satisfaction tomorrow. A factory rep called me late yesterday to build a little faith in the arrival date for tomorrow. Our plans are to take delivery of TT tomorrow, finish the PDI, stay the nite at Lakeshore Wed nite in our new TT, then head out Thursday morning for Denver, Co. Camping two nits along the way.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, here's hoping for the best tomorrow!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This really sucks! Sorry to hear about your problems.

I know when we arrived at Lakeshore, I was shocked by how small it was. I had imagined a HUGE HUGE HUGE RV dealership. I asked about this on Monday and was told they are able to schedule delivery day or two ahead of time. Figured like a great business model to me, as they don't have to hold inventory and therefore we the consumer enjoy lower prices.

From what I can see, Lakeshore was cut off at the knees by Keystone having to shut down the factory due to extreme heat (under no control) and therefore the builds were backlogged. Keystone should have done a better job of informing their customers (Lakeshore) so they in turn could inform their customers.

It seems Lakeshore is doing what they can to accommodate you and know you are camping on the way home, as least you have camping stuff with you to make the extra 2 days at Lakeshore a bit more tolerable. I would expect Lakeshore to also provide you some sort of meal allowance while you are held up there....if not cash, then $$ off the selling price or some freebie's in their parts department.

Keep us updated...


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

This is not the fault of Keystone as the original post indicates that they gave a 2-week notification to Lakeshore; Lakeshore dropped the ball and never relayed the information to the customer! A lesson learned here is to contact the dealer prior to departure to confirm delivery, not just for campers either... especially if you are making such a long drive!

Good luck and I hope all goes well...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

How could Keystone know two weeks in advance that they were going to shut down because of excessive heat?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

deanintemp said:


> This is not the fault of Keystone as the original post indicates that they gave a 2-week notification to Lakeshore; Lakeshore dropped the ball and never relayed the information to the customer! A lesson learned here is to contact the dealer prior to departure to confirm delivery, not just for campers either... especially if you are making such a long drive!
> 
> Good luck and I hope all goes well...


Can you provide background on how you know this?

I plan on calling Keystone's VP of Sales today on another matter, so I'd like to have this information as well.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This is not the fault of Keystone as the original post indicates that they gave a 2-week notification to Lakeshore; Lakeshore dropped the ball and never relayed the information to the customer! A lesson learned here is to contact the dealer prior to departure to confirm delivery, not just for campers either... especially if you are making such a long drive!
> 
> Good luck and I hope all goes well...


Can you provide background on how you know this?

I plan on calling Keystone's VP of Sales today on another matter, so I'd like to have this information as well.
[/quote]
Sorry about that, the original post did not identify 2-week notice, just that Lakeshore was notified by Keystone...my bad! Here is the quote from the original post:
"Factory told Lakeshore, but I guess my salesperson felt no need to tell us before we sat out on a 1200 mile trip".


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> How could Keystone know two weeks in advance that they were going to shut down because of excessive heat?


Sorry about that, the original post did not identify 2-week notice, just that Lakeshore was notified by Keystone...my bad! Here is the quote from the original post:
"Factory told Lakeshore, but I guess my salesperson felt no need to tell us before we sat out on a 1200 mile trip".

Having said that, they could have known 2-weeks prior to delivery date but, as you stated, not 2-weeks prior to the shut-down...good call!


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

If it was Marci, I am not surprised. Our communication with her was horrible. I actually solidified our plans with Geoff before we left on a 7hr trip to pick the unit up. It was flawless and I have no complaints about the company other than Marci's lack of communication skills, it is internal also when speaking with Geoff (the numbers guy) he said he hadn't received the #'s from her as far as add ons etc that I wanted, I cut her out of the equation and had a flawless transaction. I trust that you will have a great 1200 mile trip back home


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

booze123 said:


> Spent the last two days driving to Lakeshore RV today to pick up Outback 250rs, only to arrive and found out that the factory shut down for 2 days "a week and a half ago" delaying delivery of many units. Factory told Lakeshore, but I guess my salesperson felt no need to tell us before we sat out on a 1200 mile trip. Unit was to arrive at Lakeshore last Friday, but now it wont arrive till this Wednesday. The factory shut-down was due to excessive heat in the area. So we are here just hang'in out till Wednesday evening when they say it will be at Lakeshore. Still excited about our new TT, but comes with a bit of anxious waiting/delay. I trust the PDI will go smooth.


Were you able to pick it up yesterday? We hope so, and enjoy your trip back - keep us posted...inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah! We got our new TT from Lakeshore RV and am very happy with the outcome!!!!
Lakeshore is truly in the business to sell RV's and have satisfied customers. We had a few hick-ups but all in all we are excited and proud to have 
Purchased a 250RS from Lakeshore. Folks worth mentioning at Lakeshore are Shon (service mgr), No. 1 in my book!!!!! Jeff (accountant), Adam (sales mgr) and not least, Mike in service dept. 
We slept in the TT last nite at Lakeshore, drove to Newton, IA today(near Des Moines) camping at a KOA. Tomorrow we drive to Eastern Nebraska for our last stop at a KOA! Then a short 6 hr drive to Denver, Co. Area. So far, everything is perfect, no issues at all. All my concerns with pulling it with my F150 went away as soon as we picked up speed leaving out this morning. Pulls great and stable with the equalizer E2. When/if I ever upgrade, I'll give Adam a call at Lakeshore! Great people there!!!!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Care to share how they took care of you after all of that and made you so happy?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Michael in service is great. That guy made us feel like the dealership really cared and wanted us to be happy. Whatever kind of money they are paying him, that guy deserves a raise!

-CC


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

gzaleski said:


> Care to share how they took care of you after all of that and made you so happy?


Let me clarify, Lakeshore was not the problem , the one day delay from factory was not the problem, everyone at Lakeshore is professional and courteous! Our problem was promarily focused around Marci! Evidently she is in a difficult situation wih home life that gets in the way of business! Don't know how long this has been going on, but its impacting Lakeshores great reputation. Mgmt told me they are aware and will take care of if. But she needs to take off work, get it straightened out then come back to work. 
Regarding damage control for the sale and issues we had with her, Lakeshore gave me free exterior paint protection coating, scothchgaurd for interior fabrics, dinette slide cover, huge discount on extended warranty, and let me go thru their retail area and pick out what we wanted. Obviously I wanted more than I took, but I'm human and understand others can be human too, but business is business. Let me reiterate, if anyone is looking for a TT brand they sale! Go To Lakeshore! They'll Get-R-Done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

booze123 said:


> Care to share how they took care of you after all of that and made you so happy?


Let me clarify, Lakeshore was not the problem , the one day delay from factory was not the problem, everyone at Lakeshore is professional and courteous! Our problem was promarily focused around Marci! Evidently she is in a difficult situation wih home life that gets in the way of business! Don't know how long this has been going on, but its impacting Lakeshores great reputation. Mgmt told me they are aware and will take care of if. But she needs to take off work, get it straightened out then come back to work. 
Regarding damage control for the sale and issues we had with her, Lakeshore gave me free exterior paint protection coating, scothchgaurd for interior fabrics, dinette slide cover, huge discount on extended warranty, and let me go thru their retail area and pick out what we wanted. Obviously I wanted more than I took, but I'm human and understand others can be human too, but business is business. Let me reiterate, if anyone is looking for a TT brand they sale! Go To Lakeshore! They'll Get-R-Done!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
That is awesome news and I am glad everything worked out...hats off to Lakeshore's response to your situation and I hope Marci is able to work things out!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow! Congrads! That is trying to keep you happy!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the factory delay of your new Outback, we heard that the factories had problems getting transportation this year. Hope it all turned out great. We bought our new Outback this year from Marci at Lakeshore and had a great experience. Have a great camping year!!


----------

